# 2 forklift controllers in series/parallel?



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

If you have 2 motors and each one drives its own motor, that can work. Series or parallel is risky.


bgoner said:


> Is it possible to put 2 similar or identical forklift controllers in series or parallel to achieve more power on a low budget?


----------



## karlos (Jun 30, 2008)

bgoner said:


> Is it possible to put 2 similar or identical forklift controllers in series or parallel to achieve more power on a low budget?


I would say parallel only. My reasoning is, although it's at very high frequency, you don't get continuous voltage or amperage flowing through the controller so unless they were made to be in sequence, one controller could be trying to fire electrical current through the other, when the other is technically open circuited for that minute moment.
AC controllers neither way would work unless the brains are connected to be in sync.


----------

